# 240mm Sujihiki



## watercrawl (May 15, 2011)

I'd actually put my name on this one if I had the means. 

240mm sujihiki made from AEB-L. Stainless bolster, and redwood burl for the handle. I still have a few scratches to get out around the bolster, but otherwise it's all done.


----------



## Lefty (May 15, 2011)

Damn!!!
How long is the wait list??


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 15, 2011)

Looks good. Maybe you should come up with a logo or name and get some of those acid etch templates like Fowler uses. Your knives are only going to keep getting better.

I like the 240 suji as well. There aren't a lot of them, and I think a 225-240 suji makes a great line knife to use during service. Smaller than 270 gyutos so they dont take up too much space, good for slicing proteins, and can be a multi-tasker if you need some prep on the fly.


----------



## watercrawl (May 15, 2011)

Lefty said:


> Damn!!!
> How long is the wait list??


 
Thanks!! 

Not very long!


----------



## watercrawl (May 15, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> Looks good. Maybe you should come up with a logo or name and get some of those acid etch templates like Fowler uses. Your knives are only going to keep getting better.
> 
> I like the 240 suji as well. There aren't a lot of them, and I think a 225-240 suji makes a great line knife to use during service. Smaller than 270 gyutos so they dont take up too much space, good for slicing proteins, and can be a multi-tasker if you need some prep on the fly.



Thanks!

Yeah, I really like my short suji's. I have that 210mm Suisin Inox Honyaki petty that I absolutely love.


----------



## UglyJoe (May 15, 2011)

Adam, I've noticed a lot of sujis have that kirtsuke like tip, and have wondered why. Is there a performance/maintenance reason for this style, or is it more for aesthetics and personal choice?


----------



## rockbox (May 15, 2011)

Nice Adam. I guess I need to start cranking on mine.


----------



## JBroida (May 15, 2011)

looks great adam


----------



## watercrawl (May 15, 2011)

UglyJoe said:


> Adam, I've noticed a lot of sujis have that kirtsuke like tip, and have wondered why. Is there a performance/maintenance reason for this style, or is it more for aesthetics and personal choice?


 
For me, it's both. It puts a really fine tip on the knife I like to use and I like the look.


----------



## aaronsgibson (May 15, 2011)

Nice looking suji. That thing is T-H-I-N. nice going.


----------



## Mattias504 (May 15, 2011)

watercrawl said:


> For me, it's both. It puts a really fine tip on the knife I like to use and I like the look.




+1
My first sujihiki was a Kikuichi and it looks like that. Oddly enough, I don't think that they make them anymore with that style tip. But, it looks cool as hell and does make the tip better suited for delicate, small tasks due to it being like a needle. 

That knife looks awesome, Adam. I'd love to participate in your pass around..... :scared2:


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 15, 2011)

Nice Adam!

Guess we´ll see more from you in the future


----------



## Cadillac J (May 15, 2011)

watercrawl said:


> I have that 210mm Suisin Inox Honyaki petty that I absolutely love.


 
Word. 

I previously had a 240 suji and it was a great all-around knife. But with a 210 petty and my 270/300 sujis, a 240 would be too redundant for me now...yet some reason I keep checking out the Masamoto at JCK.


----------



## RRLOVER (May 15, 2011)

Looking Good:thumbsup2:Have you made a gyuto yet?


----------



## mr drinky (May 15, 2011)

I love it Adam, and I really like that size of suji. I have actually been thinking of getting a custom suji at 220-230. Sort of like this one in the middle of this link. 

http://www.maruyoshi-mtc.co.jp/merchandise1-6.html

I have a 7.5 inch Forschner utility that gets used all the time for lunch (think sandwiches: slicing tomatoes, cutting cheese, portioning the bread), but a 240 suji like that one might be spot on. Got me thinking again.

k.


----------



## watercrawl (May 15, 2011)

RRLOVER said:


> Looking Good:thumbsup2:Have you made a gyuto yet?


 
No. None of the first pieces I bought were wide enough to make one. I just ordered steel to make wider knives though. 

Why? Is it harder?


----------



## Cadillac J (May 15, 2011)

Adam,

Who did your HT and how hard did you get it? Is it similar to Hoss'?

Are there any flat areas of the edge, or is there a gradual curve all the way from heel to tip?




aaronsgibson said:


> Nice looking suji. *That thing is T-H-I-N*. nice going.


Hmm, only based by that cross-section shot, I would personally disagree. It looks to have a really great taper from spine to the edge, but I wouldn't consider the knife to be thin, nor does it look that thin behind the edge(basing only on what I see in that pic...I could be wrong). Geometry reminds me of the original batch of DT ITK knives--not saying that is a bad thing at all, just not relatively thin compared to other knives we talk about.


----------



## aaronsgibson (May 15, 2011)

haha well compared to everything I own it probably is that thin. But your right it could be the pic have to wait to see what else is said about it.


----------



## watercrawl (May 15, 2011)

Okay, measurements per calipers:

Spine:
@ Heel = 2.54mm
@ Mid = 2.1mm
@ 1" from the tip = 1.22mm

Edge is 0.01" thick at the shoulder consistently from heel to tip. That edge thickness equals the Suisin Inox Honyaki 210mm petty I have. 

Pretty thin at the edge but thick atthe spine to prevent bending of the blade. Just what I was shooting for. 

Thanks for all the kind words everyone. This one will find it's way into a few trusted hands for honest reviews.


----------



## Potato42 (May 15, 2011)

Nice work buddy! That's a sweet looking blade. I like the scales  Are you planning on rounding off the bolster much, or leaving it mostly square like you have it?


----------



## tk59 (May 15, 2011)

Nice knife, Adam! It makes me feel like making something myself! After you get your feedback, can I have it? :biggrin2:


----------



## RRLOVER (May 15, 2011)

watercrawl said:


> No. None of the first pieces I bought were wide enough to make one. I just ordered steel to make wider knives though.
> 
> Why? Is it harder?


 
I was not reading the other forums so I was just curious what you have been grinding.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 15, 2011)

I had read that you scored a KMG and figured it wouldn't be long for the knives to start to appear.....nice work.


----------



## watercrawl (May 15, 2011)

Potato42 said:


> Are you planning on rounding off the bolster much, or leaving it mostly square like you have it?


 
Not sure. It was the first one I've ever done and I wasn't sure what to do with it and it didn't turn out as well as I hoped.


----------



## mattrud (May 16, 2011)

Nice Knife Adam!! so your sending this one to me right? You know I love 240mm suji.


----------



## deanb (May 16, 2011)

Nice Adam. You turned me on to the 210mm Suisin Inox Honyaki petty and I love it. If the edge on your suji is as thin as the Suisin you must have done a great job.


----------



## Darkhoek (May 16, 2011)

Very well done! I love the profile. It looks like a very well designed knife for heavy use.

DarkHOeK


----------



## watercrawl (May 16, 2011)

Cadillac J said:


> Adam,
> 
> Who did your HT and how hard did you get it? Is it similar to Hoss'?
> 
> Are there any flat areas of the edge, or is there a gradual curve all the way from heel to tip?



Sorry, missed these the first time.

There is no flat. It's a constant curve to the tip.

Hoss did the heat treat on this one. I can't remember if he told me his HRC....I'd reckon 60-61 though as I recall this is where he typically puts his AEB-L. Don't quote me though.


----------



## mikemac (May 16, 2011)

Nice nice nice....

I can't believe yous guys have jumped from sharpening to rehandles to whole knives...did I say nice?


----------



## DevinT (May 16, 2011)

That turned out great. Good job on the bolsters. Keep it up.

Hoss


----------



## Lefty (May 16, 2011)

I bet that feels good, eh Adam??


----------



## watercrawl (May 16, 2011)

Yeah, that does!


----------



## Potato42 (May 16, 2011)

watercrawl said:


> Not sure. It was the first one I've ever done and I wasn't sure what to do with it and it didn't turn out as well as I hoped.


 
I think it looks fine, very distinctive actually. I think most of us who pinch grip wont really notice the more squared shape in practical use once you radius the corners.


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 16, 2011)

That is a great profile! Care to share how long it took you to cut it to shape?


----------



## watercrawl (May 16, 2011)

Cutting it to shape (profile) didn't take long at all. Ten minutes with an angle grinder (since bought a metal cutting bandsaw) and maybe 15 minutes on the grinder to get it to the trace lines. 

Grinding, that's a whole different story. :eek2: Probably four to five hours in total, although I tried not to really time it. I just wanted to get this one right.


----------



## watercrawl (May 16, 2011)

Potato42 said:


> I think it looks fine, very distinctive actually. I think most of us who pinch grip wont really notice the more squared shape in practical use once you radius the corners.


 
Thanks Sean! I definitely want a more tapered and rounded bolster design eventually though. Tapered down to the blade at the front and rounding top and bottom. Might still try to figure out a way to do that with this one before I send it on for some critiquing. Even though I'm most interested in blade grinding critiquing, I hate sending out something I'm not 100% proud of.


----------



## tweyland (May 18, 2011)

Looks like the work of an experienced professional. Well done!

~Tad


----------

